

Is HN adding pop-up ads now? - retube

Seeing keywords double-underlined with a pop-up window on hover. Is this just me? Have I caught something or is Chrome responsible?
======
aespinoza
I think you have malware. I don't see any ads (underlined or else)

~~~
retube
Actually some crap called Yontoo. Removed. Thanks.

